# Paper vs Fibafuse ... which one is superior and why !



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

As for me , i am using fibafuse for everything now with some struggle with inside corners ( when applied by hand and knife).

Also i started doing the inside corners first then the butts and flats because my flusher did tear some fused butts when flushing the inside corners after taping the butts, 

on the other hand fibafuse is ideal when there are some gaps between the sheets and of course the patching of electrical and bigger holes... 

Also the fuse roll is way lighter, ( homax banjo),.

Most thing i hate about fuse is the flying fibers .. i hope they wont hurt my lungs ! or i would have to wear a mask all the time and keep kids away from clothes ! or Contact IceRockerdrywall for help !


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

We use Fibafuse for everything now, as well. I'm not sure I will argue it's superior, but we sure like it better than paper tape! :thumbsup: It's just so easy to cover & it does seem to bond very well.
We use the Homax banjo, but use a corner roller & angle head in the corners. Bob, I would recommend you try this approach. The angles come out great! If you don't want to spend the money for an angle head, you could just buy a corner roller to bed the tape, then lightly spread the excess mud with your knife (although the angle head is quite nice ).


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Wimpy65 said:


> We use Fibafuse for everything now, as well. I'm not sure I will argue it's superior, but we sure like it better than paper tape! :thumbsup: It's just so easy to cover & it does seem to bond very well.
> We use the Homax banjo, but use a corner roller & angle head in the corners. Bob, I would recommend you try this approach. The angles come out great! If you don't want to spend the money for an angle head, you could just buy a corner roller to bed the tape, then lightly spread the excess mud with your knife (although the angle head is quite nice ).


Thanks for the input, I do use an angle roller and a flusher and the outcome is always great.

I never used an angle head because the flusher does cleaner corners for me , and i am used to it.. 

only thing i wanna find a solution for is when you do it by hand for a reason or another, some suggested sanding the knife or make it dull so it doesnt cut the fuse.. 

i was even thinking of a solid Plastic knife for that purpose only.. 

i am sure Icerock has many ideas about this ..


----------

